# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  How to apply Costco Minoxidil

## esbehh

i just bought some Minoxidil from Costco 


I am perplexed how anyone uses this without being overt about it.  When i put it on it seems to take over an hour to dry, and during that time my head looks wet (my daughter said "Dad, why are you sweating?"). 

  It says to apply it in the morning and at night. In the morning, if i put it on after a shower, I'm at work in less than an hour. I don't need everyone starting at me and asking me if i'm sweating.

how do others do this?  Is there a way to put it on that is less obvious? Is Rogaine any better because it's a foam?

Thanks

----------


## Phatalis

> i just bought some Minoxidil from Costco 
> 
> 
> I am perplexed how anyone uses this without being overt about it.  When i put it on it seems to take over an hour to dry, and during that time my head looks wet (my daughter said "Dad, why are you sweating?"). 
> 
>   It says to apply it in the morning and at night. In the morning, if i put it on after a shower, I'm at work in less than an hour. I don't need everyone starting at me and asking me if i'm sweating.
> 
> how do others do this?  Is there a way to put it on that is less obvious? Is Rogaine any better because it's a foam?
> 
> Thanks


 I never used regular Minox myself. I'm 24 now and I started using Rogaine Foam since January.

It's replaced much of my hairline. I currently have like a #1 buzz on the sides and a mohawk thats like beyond a #7. My hair was receeding like a Norwood 2 or what not... around the temples or whatever.

The foam applies easy as hell for me though I have to be semi-quick cause it like melts in your hand. half a capful 2 times a day. i wake up, take a shower and get out... then apply half a capful. Usually put two blots on the two front temples and then a blot in the crown. I rub it in so it hits my whole hairline and rub it in the crown..getting it to seep into the scalp and not just sit on the hair. My hair is usually mostly dry but semi-damp (but I read somehere you should have your hair fully dry because it can make the minox give a slight overdose which will give you like a small anxiety attack.. I had one myself but it was my fault for using too much with wet hair)

Then I do the same thing before bed. Worked like a chair for me and honestly it doesn't change my hair at all... as in make it funny/greasy/frizzy or anything like that. No one notices... it works magnificent thus far. I only hope it stays this way for the next year or two or however long til I get an HT or maybe something like hair cloning Trichoscience actually comes out.

45$ or so at wal-mart for 3 month pack of foam.

----------


## MackJames

I switched to Rogaine foam and I would never go back to liquid drops.   The foam is easier to apply and it absorbs quickly. I have heard people say that the foam smells but it doesn't.

----------


## Phatalis

> I switched to Rogaine foam and I would never go back to liquid drops.   The foam is easier to apply and it absorbs quickly. I have heard people say that the foam smells but it doesn't.


 I can smell it but it's so faint no one will notice. And the smell isn't bad either, just smells like some sort of hair product... like anything else...Shampoo...gell..whatnot

----------


## esbehh

thanks for the responses.  looks like the foam is less obvious than the drops.  I guess it's worth the extra $$?

anyone else have a comment on this?

----------


## Layercake

you could always try using it only before bed.  If you feel you must use it morning and night use the $$ foam in the morning and the liquid at night. You could also try using less minox. while putting more effort into making sure it gets to the scalp as opposed to just into your hair.

----------


## esbehh

great idea -- using the liquid at night and the foam in the morning.  that's simple and clever -- i like it!

btw, the box says it only works on the crown.  my hair has thinned a bit in front.  i'm not looking to fix a receding hairline, but i'm assuming i can put it on the front/top of my head and it will do some good.  is that right?

----------


## Layercake

give it a go, that's where I use it, I was clearly thinning, and now I'm not.  :Big Grin:

----------

